# Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

I love this piece, it's my favourite since I was a kid. The Princess inside of me is let free with Tchaikovsky


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rosie said:


> I love this piece, it's my favourite since I was a kid. The Princess inside of me is let free with Tchaikovsky


Enjoy it Rosie, fairy tales won't last a life time alas.


----------



## ArgumentativeOldGit (May 4, 2014)

I love all three of Tchaikovsky's ballet scores - I think they're great masterpieces - but, strangely, given how melodic and colourful they are, we rarely get to hear them complete. When performed in concerts, we only get the suites - i.e. a few highlights. And when performed to accompany ballet, only the _Nutcracker_ is performed complete. The other two are generally performed with huge omissions, with the order of the pieces chopped and changed, and, in the case of _Swan Lake_, with pieces interpolated that weren't even composed by Tchaikovsky. The only way you can get to hear all of this glorious music is through recordings.

I have long thought of the scores of these three ballets as among the greatest of Romantic masterpieces - dazzling kaleidoscopic orchestral colours (is there any music more spectacularly orchestrated?), gorgeous harmonies, endless melodic inspiration. Wouldn't think of going to that mythical desert island without at least one of these - or all three, preferably.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I really like Swan Lake and The Sleeping Beauty, but not so much The Nutcracker. It's a shame that these wonderful works are so often ignored. Given that we're currently in Proms season, it would be great if one (or all three) of these ballets could be included one year in concert performing versions i.e the whole work but without the dancing and sets.


----------



## alanneilh (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes, I like the NUTCRACKER also but I find it's most entertaining during the Holiday season. Believe it or not, I once saw in New YOrk (i think ABT) a production in June. Wasn't as exciting somehow. ALso saw productions in New Jersey (oy!) and California. Best is always ABT and NYC ballet.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

alanneilh said:


> Yes, I like the NUTCRACKER also but I find it's most entertaining during the Holiday season. Believe it or not, I once saw in New YOrk (i think ABT) a production in June. Wasn't as exciting somehow. ALso saw productions in New Jersey (oy!) and California. Best is always ABT and NYC ballet.


Good on you to even go .!


----------

